#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Blutbeutel am Hoden >

## PeterSchi

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich habe einen Blutbeutel an meinem Hodensack. Was ist das und wie bekomme ich diesen weg? kann ich es einfach mal mit einer nadel auf picksen und das Blut raus lassen?  
Ich habe diesen "beutel" seit mehreren jahren und er tut auch nicht weh. Ich möchte aber trozdem gerne wissen was es ist...  
Grüße Peter.  
PS: bilder werden angehängt!Picture 18.jpg Picture 19.jpg 
Würde mich über schnelle Hilfe freuen =) vielen dank!

----------


## gisie63

Hallo Peter,
wenn du ihn weg haben möchtest, musst du es professionell bei einem Arzt machen lassen. Vielleicht kann das sogar dein Hausarzt leisten. Auf keinen Fall selbst daran rumschneiden oder aufstechen.
LG gisie

----------


## PeterSchi

ja aber weißt du was es ist? ist es eine Krampfader bzw. ein Varikozele

----------


## gisie63

ich denke, dass es eine Krampfader ist.
Varicocelen sieht man nicht unbedingt so gut von außen, wobei das ja auch nur Krampfadern sind.
LG gisie

----------


## PeterSchi

naja ich denke ich werde die nächsten wochen mal einen Termin beim Onkel Doc machen... danke schonmal für die Hilfe =)

----------

